# Commencal Meta HT-Fahrer



## Archie4Strings (26. Oktober 2019)

Moin!
Ich werde mir demnächst ein neues Bike kaufen und aller Voraussicht nach ein Commencal Meta HT. Mein jetziges Cannondale Cujo 3 in M ist mir eher ein wenig zu klein. Das Meta HT in M ist nur minimal größer, von daher kommt ggf. auch die Größe L in Frage. Ich bin 1,79 m groß und damit bei den meisten Herstellergrößen genau zwischen M und L. Da das L allerdings ein scheinbar recht langes Sitzrohr hat, wäre es natürlich schön, so etwas mal testen zu können. Gibt es daher in OWL einen Besitzer eines HT Metas in Größe L oder M, bei dem ich mich mal für 2 Minuten drauf setzen dürfte? Bringe auch gerne Bier oder Kaffee mit. Komme aus Minden, 35, unkompliziert, dankbar und pflegeleicht.

Danke schonmal!

Gruss,
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 331894 (8. November 2019)

Hi Stefan,

Da sich hier noch niemand gemeldet hat kann ich dir evtl. weiterhelfen. Ich bin zwar zu weit weg um dich drauhocken zu lassen, allerdings habe ich mir vor kurzem ein META HT gegoennt. Ich bin 1.82 gross und L passt mir gut. Habe allerdings Sattel und Lenker auf max. Bei deinen 1.79 sollte L perfekt passen.

Viel Spass damit!

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Archie4Strings (9. November 2019)

Moin! 
Danke dir! Das ist schonmal eine gute Info. Hab mir sowas schon gedacht, aber mit einer Bestätigung vorab tätigt sich ein online-Kauf doch noch mal ganz anders!


----------



## Danimal (14. November 2019)

Ich bin 1,89 und fand das Meta HT AM in XL gerade eben groß genug und das 2015er Meta HT AM in L für mich viel zu klein. Bei Deiner Größe würde ich auf jeden Fall zu L raten. Ich habe beide Räder leider vor ein paar Monaten verkauft, sonst hättest Du gerne mal probesitzen können.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (25. Dezember 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> Da sich hier noch niemand gemeldet hat kann ich dir evtl. weiterhelfen. Ich bin zwar zu weit weg um dich drauhocken zu lassen, allerdings habe ich mir vor kurzem ein META HT gegoennt. Ich bin 1.82 gross und L passt mir gut. Habe allerdings Sattel und Lenker auf max. Bei deinen 1.79 sollte L perfekt passen.
> 
> ...


Kannst du wenn möglich ein Bild davon hochladen, das wäre super. Bin auch interessiert am neuen Meta HT, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob L oder XL. Könnt ihr mir dafür einen Tipp geben? Siehe unten. 

Bin 1,85 mit 89 SL und bin mir nicht sicher ob L oder XL beim 2020er Modell. Das XL hat halt ein sehr langes Sitzrohr mit 520mm. Mein aktuelles Enduro hat 470 Reach und ein 458mm kurzes Sitzrohr. Mein aktuelles 2. Bike Dartmoor Primal Hardtail hat in L gerade Mal einen Reach von 415 und es fühlt sich komischerweise nicht extrem zu kurz an.  

Sattelstütze ist eine 170er Reverb und Lenker hat 38mm Rise. Allerdings hat das Mega 275 auch nur einen Stack von 599mm und das Steuerrohr hat 115mm.


----------



## Archie4Strings (6. Januar 2020)

So, danke nochmal an die, die sich hier gemeldet haben. Habe mir doch einen Nukeproof Scout Rahmen gekauft (da dieser mit fast allen bereits vorhandenen Komponenten Kompatibel war - vor allem ist meine Gabel für ein Commencal Meta HT zu kurz, für den Nukeproof Rahmen passt sie allerdings perfekt). Darüber hinaus ist der Nukeproof Rahmen in Größe L von den Maßen her mittig zwischen M und L vom Commencal - und somit für mich sicherlich nahezu perfekt. Oder zumindest soweit perfekt, dass ich mich später zu keinem Zeitpunkt ärgern werde, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass eine andere Größe doch besser wäre.

Ergo, dieser Thread kann zu. Thema ist erledigt


----------



## Roedler (8. Januar 2020)

Nimmst du da einen Rahmen aus 2020?
Bin auch gerade am Überlegen. 180 groß ... soll halt kein "Laster" werden...


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Januar 2020)

Roedler schrieb:


> Nimmst du da einen Rahmen aus 2020?
> Bin auch gerade am Überlegen. 180 groß ... soll halt kein "Laster" werden...


Meinst du mich? Ich würde einen 2020 Rahmen nehmen. Laster soll es nicht werden, aber auch nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Roedler (8. Januar 2020)

Nein, ich meinte den Themenstarter. Möchte auch das Nukeproof Scout in 29".

Denn ein 2020 Scout 27, oder 29 in L ist eher etwas über dem Meta... zum. vom reach..


----------



## Archie4Strings (9. Januar 2020)

Ja ist der 2020er Rahmen, der grüne. Kann heute Abend gerne mal Fotos machen. Die auf der Nukeproof Seite sind zu krass digital bearbeitet. Tatsächlich ist das ein mattes Militär- oder Olivgrün und nicht so ein scheinendes helleres Grün. Die Farbe in deren 1-minütigen youtube-Videos trifft das Farbton sehr gut.

Ich hab den Rahmen in L, 27,5". Gestern Abend hatte ich alles soweit zusammengebaut, dass ich mich drauf setzen konnte und eine kleine Probefahrt machen konnte. Nur Schaltung funktioniert noch nicht (muss ich noch einstellen, noch nie vorher gemacht). Für mich scheint es mit 1,79 m sehr gut zu passen. Der Reach ist gut 6 cm länger als bei meinem vorherigen Bike, das merke ich deutlich. Das Tretlager glaube ich 5 mm tiefer... insgesamt fühlt sich die Sitzposition bei mir recht "tief" im Fahrrad an. Irgendwie sehr gut. Deutlich weniger aufrecht. Ich persönlich würde in Anbetracht des bereits jetzt guten Reachzuwachses glaube ich kein XL nehmen, auch wenn meine Schrittlänge das sicherlich zulassen würde.  Wäre mir sicherlich zu lang (zu Laster-artig). Fühlt sich insgesamt sehr gut an.

Einziger Hinweis: Die Front ist recht tief (niedriger Stack). Das ist mir auch direkt aufgefallen. Fühlte sich jetzt aber nicht schlecht an. Halt eine weniger aufrechte Position. Mir gefällts. Bei dem Test der Engländer von MBrider war das der einzige negative Punkt. Aber sowas ist ja vielleicht auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Roedler (11. Januar 2020)

Danke, werde mir es in L holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (15. Januar 2020)

Das Meta HT in M wird zu klein sein. Ich fahre das M und bin nur 172cm groß.


----------

